# who has kittens due?



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone else have kittens due? My girl has been nesting today  :001_wub:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I have kittens now and more on the way.

Liz


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a girl due to be mated. Does that count?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

lizward said:


> I have kittens now and more on the way.
> 
> Liz


Sound of foot tapping........and why have we not had pictures of these kittens, hmmmm?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Anyone else have kittens due? My girl has been nesting today  :001_wub:


BSH or Ragdoll?
Either way, they'll be gorgeous! Can't wait to see piccies!!!!


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Oooooo Kittens  Lots of pics please! lol

My cat Mouse has 3 weeks left, I hope she has some girls this time


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

4 weeks left.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww cant wait, LOVE kitten pics.........................._


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think my girl is pinking up, 3 weeks on sunday!

Carly who you breeding Tia with? Glad you found someone!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

dagny0823 said:


> Sound of foot tapping........and why have we not had pictures of these kittens, hmmmm?


A very good reason. All the kittens are fine at the moment but recently I lost an entire litter with diarrhoea. I lost another entire litter from the same cause back in the autumn. We have diarrhoea all the way round the older kittens and young cats, Tritrichomanas foetus is suspected and tests are being done. In the meantime, since I cannot guarantee that the kittens' mothers will not catch it, I am doing my very best to minimise risk and am praying for the best outcome but fearful for the worst. The older kittens (who would ordinarily have been sold long ago but of course they can't go until this is cleared up) are not at all ill apart from the diarrhoea but with tiny kittens dehydration can set in very quickly indeed. The last survivor from the last litter went down with it at midday on a Saturday and was dead 36 hours later despite me syringing Lectade down her every two hours. She was one day short of five weeks. My present litters are three and four weeks. I am not going to be confident at all until they reach 12 weeks or so, or until all the diarrhoea has cleared from the others.

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh Liz thats awful, my heart goes out to you, i have everything crossed that the diarrhoea clears up, and you dont lose any more kittens.xxxxxxxxx_


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you. Every day gives them more chance as they get bigger and as we get closer to having some results and hopefully getting this thing resolved. It's a Burmese litter I have that I am most concerned about, they are three and a half weeks old and exactly what I wanted and it is 18 months since I last had any Burmese. I have them in a kitten pen away from the other cats but they can't stay there for ever and I can't stop Mum getting it, not until we have the treatment, and it is off label for cats and therefore it's not just a matter of getting wormer or even antibiotics.

Liz


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

My Abbigail gave birth to 6 perfect little bundles last night 
5 Boys and 1 girl


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Crushmer said:


> My Abbigail gave birth to 6 perfect little bundles last night
> 5 Boys and 1 girl


_Congratulations, pictures please......,,,_


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _Congratulations, pictures please......,,,_


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww thank you for posting pictures, how cute are they,. Are you hoping to keep any ,_


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _awww thank you for posting pictures, how cute are they,. Are you hoping to keep any ,_


This litter and one due in less than 2 weeks are my last 2 litters and I have always said that I want to keep one of the babies when I stop breeding, so will most likely keep one.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Crushmer said:


>


Sigh...adorable!


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

Lizward i have all my fingers and toesies crossed !


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you

Liz


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awww cute kittens yay  and lizward i hope that all the kittens and cats get better im so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I have both due, British, solid blue & blue & white bi-colours, desperate for a girl, but as you know the last 2 litters have been all boys, hoping for a solid blue girl or a bi colour girl, & raggies! all colours & Patterns  3rd gen my babies, so Ill have great nan, nan, mum & daughter here!!! SOooooooo excited! :001_wub:



Louise Marsh said:


> Oooooo Kittens  Lots of pics please! lol
> 
> My cat Mouse has 3 weeks left, I hope she has some girls this time


What breed! what colours are you expecting?? 



messyhearts said:


> 4 weeks left.


What cololurs are you expecting!! 



lisa306 said:


> I think my girl is pinking up, 3 weeks on sunday!
> 
> Carly who you breeding Tia with? Glad you found someone!


What colours are you expecting?! 



Crushmer said:


> My Abbigail gave birth to 6 perfect little bundles last night
> 5 Boys and 1 girl


I should have copied & pasted this but I didnt!! What colours are you expecting lol!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

I had a mating 2 weeks ago between Vogue and Rex, fingers crossed everyone, Im hoping for a nice boy in this litter to be rex's successor


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sharon_gurney said:


> I had a mating 2 weeks ago between Vogue and Rex, fingers crossed everyone, Im hoping for a nice boy in this litter to be rex's successor


oooo what colour/pattern?? Im hoping to do the same thing next year!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

What_ aren't _we expecting...

Seal point, blue point, lilac point, chocolate point with a 25% chance of them being tabby.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> What_ aren't _we expecting...
> 
> Seal point, blue point, lilac point, chocolate point with a 25% chance of them being tabby.


haha same here, the only thing we Arent expecting is bi-colour, other than that its anyones guess from: Red/Cream/Seal/Blue /mitted/colourpoint / tortie/torbie/lynx... :laugh:

I want a chocolate!!!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> oooo what colour/pattern?? Im hoping to do the same thing next year!


Vogue is seal and Rex is chocolate. His last litter with Vogue we got 2 chocolate girls and a chocolate boy.

fingers crossed for a nice chocolate boy. Ive got a new lilac girl to start with either late this year or early next year. This will be Vogues 3rd litter and if I get a nice boy it will be her last as I will then have her spayed.

But as with breeding there are never any guarantees, and even though I must be the worlds most impatient person and hate waiting for anything....I will just have to wait and see:thumbup1:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha same here, the only thing we Arent expecting is bi-colour, other than that its anyones guess from: Red/Cream/Seal/Blue /mitted/colourpoint / tortie/torbie/lynx... :laugh:
> 
> I want a chocolate!!!


I'm after a lilac or blue non-tabby. Won't happen, though. I'll have a litter of all boys or all tabbies.


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> I have both due, British, solid blue & blue & white bi-colours, desperate for a girl, but as you know the last 2 litters have been all boys, hoping for a solid blue girl or a bi colour girl, & raggies! all colours & Patterns  3rd gen my babies, so Ill have great nan, nan, mum & daughter here!!! SOooooooo excited! :001_wub:
> 
> What breed! what colours are you expecting??
> 
> ...


Girl - Seal / Blue / Seal-torti / Blue-torti Point
Boys - Cream / Seal / Blue Point

Her first litter she had 5 babies, all different colours, 1 Cream, 1 Seal, 1 Blue, 1 Seal-torti and 1 Blue-torti point


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> I have both due, British, solid blue & blue & white bi-colours, desperate for a girl, but as you know the last 2 litters have been all boys, hoping for a solid blue girl or a bi colour girl, & raggies! all colours & Patterns  3rd gen my babies, so Ill have great nan, nan, mum & daughter here!!! SOooooooo excited! :001_wub:


Good luck with yours 
When are they due?


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Good luck everyone with your mums to be and kittens


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

lizward said:


> A very good reason. All the kittens are fine at the moment but recently I lost an entire litter with diarrhoea. I lost another entire litter from the same cause back in the autumn. We have diarrhoea all the way round the older kittens and young cats, Tritrichomanas foetus is suspected and tests are being done. In the meantime, since I cannot guarantee that the kittens' mothers will not catch it, I am doing my very best to minimise risk and am praying for the best outcome but fearful for the worst. The older kittens (who would ordinarily have been sold long ago but of course they can't go until this is cleared up) are not at all ill apart from the diarrhoea but with tiny kittens dehydration can set in very quickly indeed. The last survivor from the last litter went down with it at midday on a Saturday and was dead 36 hours later despite me syringing Lectade down her every two hours. She was one day short of five weeks. My present litters are three and four weeks. I am not going to be confident at all until they reach 12 weeks or so, or until all the diarrhoea has cleared from the others.
> 
> Liz


Oh dear, how awful. The two little ones on the bottom of my signature died in a similar way. They were found in a ditch by our dog and we brought them home, had them checked, all seemed fine, but they just stopped thriving and then the diarrhea started. I did the same with them and Kirby died in my hands as I was trying to syringe feed him some Pedialyte. It's so heartbreaking to see them go like that--all the worse I'm sure if you've bred them. Please try to keep your own spirits and health up while you deal with this. And best of luck with them. I do hope it clears up.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Crushmer said:


> My Abbigail gave birth to 6 perfect little bundles last night
> 5 Boys and 1 girl


Congrats! I hope one of them will steal your heart and you'll know it's a gift from Yuki to help you heal.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Scuse me .... But why are you all congratulating yourselves on having litters due when you slag someone who had an accidental litter due ???? Just don't get it :001_huh::001_huh::001_huh: oh your all gonna say " oh we have definate homes for them" .... But do you ???? Or are you gonna get let down like people that have moggie accidental matings ????


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Superash said:


> Scuse me .... But why are you all congratulating yourselves on having litters due when you slag someone who had an accidental litter due ???? Just don't get it :001_huh::001_huh::001_huh: oh your all gonna say " oh we have definate homes for them" .... But do you ???? Or are you gonna get let down like people that have moggie accidental matings ????


My understanding is that responsible breeders breed when they have people already interested, on waiting lists for a while, so they KNOW they have pretty definite people (there are always the flakes, as they are people after all) before the cat is even taken to stud. This is far different than "oh, my pretty kitty is in the family way. Wanna kitten?" "Yeah!"

Furthermore, I don't believe there's been any slagging. Just advice given when asked for. Someone asks what to do, their cat might be pregnant. You're going to get a range of responses, not 100% agreement that cute snuggly-wuggly, unplanned, untested kittens of half-unknown parentage are just the bestest thing ever!!! So if offering solid advice to someone for what to do when they ask for it is slagging, then, yeah, I guess there is a lot of slagging going on.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm expecting a litter of miracles any day now (read my thread Abandoned pregnant cat)


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

Superash said:


> Scuse me .... But why are you all congratulating yourselves on having litters due when you slag someone who had an accidental litter due ???? Just don't get it :001_huh::001_huh::001_huh: oh your all gonna say " oh we have definate homes for them" .... But do you ???? Or are you gonna get let down like people that have moggie accidental matings ????


I always have a list of people waiting for kittens, some wait for over a year, so I always have good homes lined up. Potential adopters are screened, kittens are fully vaccinated, spayed/neutered and microchipped. And litters are PLANNED... Totally different than an accidental litter who most likely will not be spayed/neutered and how many of those kittens will then go on to "accidentally" fall pregnant.....?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Superash said:


> Scuse me .... But why are you all congratulating yourselves on having litters due when you slag someone who had an accidental litter due ???? Just don't get it :001_huh::001_huh::001_huh: oh your all gonna say " oh we have definate homes for them" .... But do you ???? Or are you gonna get let down like people that have moggie accidental matings ????


lol if you dont understand it then I dont think Im going to waste my time explaining and ruinng my thread, you obviously have had a bad day and are intent on a argument, so I wont bring my thread down


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Crushmer said:


> I always have a list of people waiting for kittens, some wait for over a year, so I always have good homes lined up. Potential adopters are screened, kittens are fully vaccinated, spayed/neutered and microchipped. And litters are PLANNED... Totally different than an accidental litter who most likely will not be spayed/neutered and how many of those kittens will then go on to "accidentally" fall pregnant.....?


dont justify yourself, most poeple 'get' and 'understand it, just the odd few who want to create arguments 



AngelEyes92 said:


> I'm expecting a litter of miracles any day now (read my thread Abandoned pregnant cat)


aww I did read it, if you need any help give me a email


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sharon_gurney said:


> Vogue is seal and Rex is chocolate. His last litter with Vogue we got 2 chocolate girls and a chocolate boy.
> 
> fingers crossed for a nice chocolate boy. Ive got a new lilac girl to start with either late this year or early next year. This will be Vogues 3rd litter and if I get a nice boy it will be her last as I will then have her spayed.
> 
> But as with breeding there are never any guarantees, and even though I must be the worlds most impatient person and hate waiting for anything....I will just have to wait and see:thumbup1:


lol im the same, esp with our breeds being all born white, we have to wait even longer! I can tell reds from day 1, but other than that Im waiting for patterns/ colours for about 4-12weeks sometimes!! 
:001_huh:



messyhearts said:


> I'm after a lilac or blue non-tabby. Won't happen, though. I'll have a litter of all boys or all tabbies.


lol!! always the way! we will have around 50% lynx, then possibly a torbie or tortie, so far mums not had a tortie, but its only her second litter, she does produce lovely white tipped babies though! :001_huh: :laugh:



Crushmer said:


> Girl - Seal / Blue / Seal-torti / Blue-torti Point
> Boys - Cream / Seal / Blue Point
> 
> Her first litter she had 5 babies, all different colours, 1 Cream, 1 Seal, 1 Blue, 1 Seal-torti and 1 Blue-torti point


Oooo Im thinking of a blue tortie girl for next year, love torties! :001_wub:



Crushmer said:


> Good luck with yours
> When are they due?


Thanks! any day now! currently snuggled down in my room! taking over my bed, flippin sods! :001_huh: :laugh:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh I wish I was waiting for kittens - waiting for Coda to grow up still and eventually call - have a waiting list for 7! already!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

spid said:


> Oh I wish I was waiting for kittens - waiting for Coda to grow up still and eventually call - have a waiting list for 7! already!


how long have you got to wait? Has she had any calls yet??


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i assume the chocolates are raggies, if so i thought they all but lost the chocolates


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> i assume the chocolates are raggies, if so i thought they all but lost the chocolates


they are talking about chocolate birmans & siamese 

I do know breeders in this country breeding chocolate & lilac fagdolls, some from traditional lines!!  Some also with non-trad lines to, they need to DNA test the parents to see if they carry the 'chocolate' gene (as lilac is a dilute of chocolate) then they also have to DNA test the kittens before they leave for new homes to prove what they are.

You will actually find alot of byb raggie breeders selling 'chocolate/lilac' and they arent, I have one near me selling 6week old ragdolls for £250 each as 'sil chcolate point n lilac sil points' (HER words not mine!!) of course those colours dont exsist! so out of interest I emailed her... ALL were blue mitted!! 

I also had a email the other day about a kitten she sent me a picture of her new ragdoll lilac point, it was a seal  cost her £500 no paperwork!!!  Obviously saw her coming a mile off! One also breeding a solid blue ragdoll...no paperwork...of course! Just wish people would stop buying them!


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks TaylorBaby... You'll wish you hadn't said that when you wake up to 5000 PM's from 2/3am


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> how long have you got to wait? Has she had any calls yet??


She's only 9 months - just beginning to have mini calls (not proper ones) - hopefully she will be mated just after a year old.


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> I have both due, British, solid blue & blue & white bi-colours, desperate for a girl, but as you know the last 2 litters have been all boys, hoping for a solid blue girl or a bi colour girl, & raggies! all colours & Patterns  3rd gen my babies, so Ill have great nan, nan, mum & daughter here!!! SOooooooo excited! :001_wub:
> 
> What breed! what colours are you expecting??
> 
> ...


She is a light tabby BSH and so is the dad, she had 4 last year ( light tabby, dark tabby, dark tabby and a black and white ) so hopefully lots of tabby cats, she had all boys last time so i'm hoping for some girls


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

AngelEyes92 said:


> Thanks TaylorBaby... You'll wish you hadn't said that when you wake up to 5000 PM's from 2/3am


lol Ill be up! dont worry about that! :laugh:



spid said:


> She's only 9 months - just beginning to have mini calls (not proper ones) - hopefully she will be mated just after a year old.


oh not bad, you may only have a month to go! :laugh:



Louise Marsh said:


> She is a light tabby BSH and so is the dad, she had 4 last year ( light tabby, dark tabby, dark tabby and a black and white ) so hopefully lots of tabby cats, she had all boys last time so i'm hoping for some girls


I very rarely (if ever) see BSH brown tabbies have you got any pictures??


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Cassie's kittens are 27 days old and overnight she has gone down with diarrhoea. I suppose it might not be anything more than they often get when they are feeding kittens but then again it might be whatever the others have got. I have these kittens isolated and they don't show any signs of having walked in it yet but it can only be a matter of time before they do. One of them has lost about 12g since yesterday but other than that they all seem perfectly normal and very healthy with full tummies etc. I am going to be absolutely devastated if I lose these :'-(

Liz


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

lizward said:


> Cassie's kittens are 27 days old and overnight she has gone down with diarrhoea. I suppose it might not be anything more than they often get when they are feeding kittens but then again it might be whatever the others have got. I have these kittens isolated and they don't show any signs of having walked in it yet but it can only be a matter of time before they do. One of them has lost about 12g since yesterday but other than that they all seem perfectly normal and very healthy with full tummies etc. I am going to be absolutely devastated if I lose these :'-(
> 
> Liz


Oh no  Hope it is nothing serious and that they are all going to be ok
GOOD LUCK


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

lizward said:


> Cassie's kittens are 27 days old and overnight she has gone down with diarrhoea. I suppose it might not be anything more than they often get when they are feeding kittens but then again it might be whatever the others have got. I have these kittens isolated and they don't show any signs of having walked in it yet but it can only be a matter of time before they do. One of them has lost about 12g since yesterday but other than that they all seem perfectly normal and very healthy with full tummies etc. I am going to be absolutely devastated if I lose these :'-(
> 
> Liz


Oh how awful..you must be worried sick after the problems you have been having....I have everything crossed for you x
How long until the tests come back from your other cats?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It comes back in stages, and one of the difficulties is that there is a risk of false negatives if the sample is contaminated or too cold or too dry .... 

Liz


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think these are negated if you've asked for the QPCR test rather than the PCR, as it detects DNA rather than organisms if my memory serves me right, and can detect it in much smaller quantities.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

My friend who had the older kitten from me says the kitten is worse, leaking diarrhoea all the time, he came down this morning to find it all over the floor, windowsills, the cat got in the bedroom and then it was all over the bed, jumped on his back and got it all over him. I rather suspect this kitten is going to be coming back unless we can stop this very quickly but if he does come back he is only going to be able to go in an outdoor pen which is going to be horribly inconvenient. Again the kitten doesn't seem otherwise ill, though he is drinking a lot. 

I am at my wits end with this. I had thought over the last couple of days that things here were improving a bit but I feel so very bad about giving my friend this kitten, and worse still since I had news a few days ago that one I gave away of a similar age ( two months ago) reached the stage where it was leaking all the time and eventually was found dead, though whether that death resulted from diarrhoea or not is something I have been unable to establish (it was unexpected and the cat was in her bed so probably not, it sounds as if it was sudden)

Surely there has to be some end to this whatever it is, doesn't there? What the hell else can I do?

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, Liz - so sorry - hope you get it sorted ad they all recover


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

About 10 years ago I went through a phase where I lost whole litters of kittens, and several young cats, with diarrhoea, but 1. my vet at the time was pretty useless 2. we ran out of money and 3. we were convinced it was FIP, so in fact no testing was done. But this time two cats involved were / have been in new homes for some time. If it was anything like a virus, you would have thought it would have resolved itself by now, and nothing obvious is working.

Liz


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

How completly awful for you, I hope you see an improvement soon and Cassie's kittens don't get it. I wish I could offer advise. Does prokolin plus make any difference?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No, no difference at all.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, my friend has just called and told me to come and collect the kitten so I assume there has been another bout of diarrhoea which would make three in very quick succession. I can't say I blame him, I just feel so bad about it :-(

Liz


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

To be frank, I am astonished that you gave away kittens that were unwell. Also, when you had the problem with dying litter last year, did you try to get to the bottom of it? Wasn't the idea of TF floated and investigated then too?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

lizward said:


> Cassie's kittens are 27 days old and overnight she has gone down with diarrhoea. I suppose it might not be anything more than they often get when they are feeding kittens but then again it might be whatever the others have got. I have these kittens isolated and they don't show any signs of having walked in it yet but it can only be a matter of time before they do. One of them has lost about 12g since yesterday but other than that they all seem perfectly normal and very healthy with full tummies etc. I am going to be absolutely devastated if I lose these :'-(
> 
> Liz


Good luck--we know you're doing all you absolutely can. This must be so horrible for you.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I didn't give them away unwell, that's the point!

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

We have a result at last (goodness knows how long the vet has been sitting on this, the sample was sent 12 days ago!)

Positve for T. foetus. Also for coronavirus and clostridium perfringens, and one of the two samples was positive for cryptosporidium.

All kittens are still with us anyway.

Liz


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

My goodness, that took forever! It does make you wonder, doesn't it? So is it all treatable? Or are the kittens in danger?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Glad to hear you have a reason and all the kittens are still with you Liz. It's going to take some doing to eradicate that lot, isn't it? My thoughts are with you.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

At least you know what you're dealing with now. I seem to recall reading that cryptosporidium infection in kittens is "fairly" common and usually asymptomatic.. just as well as I don't think there's any treatment for it. I assume your vet is advising to just proceed with appropriate treatment for the TF?


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Babooshka is due around 16th April, really putting on the weight and size now. First litter so am anxious, left her as long as I could while showing her.
Expecting reds and seal torties, plus tabby as Babs is seal tortie tabby.

Can't wait, have booked days off work around these dates so I can be with her.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> At least you know what you're dealing with now. I seem to recall reading that cryptosporidium infection in kittens is "fairly" common and usually asymptomatic.. just as well as I don't think there's any treatment for it. I assume your vet is advising to just proceed with appropriate treatment for the TF?


She's checking with the lab, but that seems to be the plan at the moment.

Liz


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

What colour was the stud? I'm thinking that you can be expecting more than reds, torties and tabbies. Even if he was a red who didn't carry dilute, and your girl didn't carry dilute, you could still get seal boys as well as your reds, seal torties and tabbies. If they both carry dilute, well, then it opens up the possibilities a lot.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Donskie said:


> Babooshka is due around 16th April, really putting on the weight and size now. First litter so am anxious, left her as long as I could while showing her.
> Expecting reds and seal torties, plus tabby as Babs is seal tortie tabby.
> 
> Can't wait, have booked days off work around these dates so I can be with her.


if they both carry blue you can chuck in some blues & torbies on those to! :001_tt1:

Liz that is awful  How does all of that come about? Ive not even heard of one of those!


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

My lilac tortie BSH was mated to a lilac boy yesterday so 9 weeks to wait, she had lilacs and lilac colourpoints last year so that's what im expecting again, waa hoping for a lilac tortie but didnt happen!

Liz that's awful, i hope now you have sone answers things improve for you, i hadnt heard of most of those infections but i hope your vet can treat them successfully. Thinking of you.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

flosskins said:


> My lilac tortie BSH was mated to a lilac boy yesterday so 9 weeks to wait, she had lilacs and lilac colourpoints last year so that's what im expecting again, waa hoping for a lilac tortie but didnt happen!
> 
> Liz that's awful, i hope now you have sone answers things improve for you, i hadnt heard of most of those infections but i hope your vet can treat them successfully. Thinking of you.


both must carry the CP gene! I would have expected cream boys in the litter and at least a tortie girly, I love the CP lilacs :001_tt1:


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes they do which was a lovely surprise but I had no cream in any form! Would dad need to carry anything in particular to get cream/torties?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

flosskins said:


> Yes they do which was a lovely surprise but I had no cream in any form! Would dad need to carry anything in particular to get cream/torties?


no its the girl, if a tortie is mated she should produce cream/red males & tortie girls, nothing to do with dad really! But then mum nature plays a part to lol :laugh: You will have a better chance if you want a tortie mating to a red


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

carly87 said:


> What colour was the stud? I'm thinking that you can be expecting more than reds, torties and tabbies. Even if he was a red who didn't carry dilute, and your girl didn't carry dilute, you could still get seal boys as well as your reds, seal torties and tabbies. If they both carry dilute, well, then it opens up the possibilities a lot.


The stud does not carry dilute and yes there will be possibility of seal boys. Guess we will and find out soon enough, can't wait.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Liz that is awful  How does all of that come about? Ive not even heard of one of those!


Good question!

Liz


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm expecting a kitten at the end of March


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

We're a week away...


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

4 weeks left here. first and last litter


----------



## prada (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote: 
"Liz that is awful How does all of that come about? Ive not even heard of one of those!"


All breeders should at least have heard of Coronavirus. It's the virus that, when it mutates, causes Feline Infectious Peritonitis (FIP).


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

prada said:


> Quote:
> "Liz that is awful How does all of that come about? Ive not even heard of one of those!"
> 
> All breeders should at least have heard of Coronavirus. It's the virus that, when it mutates, causes Feline Infectious Peritonitis (FIP).


it is an awful virus, cats that die of FIP suffer and it is awful to watch, my bengal kitten died of wet fip, and it came fast, his results were not even back in time before we had to put him down. 
:frown2:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

yeahuloveme said:


> it is an awful virus, cats that die of FIP suffer and it is awful to watch, my bengal kitten died of wet fip, and it came fast, his results were not even back in time before we had to put him down.
> :frown2:


I think what prada is getting at, is a quote from a breeder above that had not heard of the things Liz's cats had been diagnosed with. She was pointing out that the Coronavirus is the one that mutates into FIP.

My guess is she thought the breeder (who she quoted) should be aware of these.

I very sorry that you lost a kitten to this awful virus.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

My 2 girlies are due 24th April, can't wait they both waddling around


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

prada said:


> Quote:
> "Liz that is awful How does all of that come about? Ive not even heard of one of those!"
> 
> All breeders should at least have heard of Coronavirus. It's the virus that, when it mutates, causes Feline Infectious Peritonitis (FIP).


am I am aware of that, if you re-read what I wrote I said that im not aware of 'one' of what Liz write, not all 3 



PetloverJo said:


> I think what prada is getting at, is a quote from a breeder above that had not heard of the things Liz's cats had been diagnosed with. She was pointing out that the Coronavirus is the one that mutates into FIP.
> 
> My guess is she thought the breeder (who she quoted) should be aware of these.
> 
> I very sorry that you lost a kitten to this awful virus.


as above! 



sarahandjonesy said:


> My 2 girlies are due 24th April, can't wait they both waddling around


awww!! Not long to go! What are you expecting!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww!! Not long to go! What are you expecting!


Well my girl Tia lilac bsh was mated with a cream so expecting blue, blue/cream and creams. And Tia's daughter misty is blue and was mated with a silver spotted I am hoping for blues, silver spotted and smoke colours.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sarahandjonesy said:


> Well my girl Tia lilac bsh was mated with a cream so expecting blue, blue/cream and creams. And Tia's daughter misty is blue and was mated with a silver spotted I am hoping for blues, silver spotted and smoke colours.


oh wow!! a real mix!! :laugh: Id love to see some of the smokes! I havea black smoke pictures on my website and everyone falls for him lol! I do love lilacs and lilac/creams or and creams, well the slivers are nice to... :laugh: :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> oh wow!! a real mix!! :laugh: Id love to see some of the smokes! I havea black smoke pictures on my website and everyone falls for him lol! I do love lilacs and lilac/creams or and creams, well the slivers are nice to... :laugh: :001_wub:


Yeah its a mix, last two litters have just been blues and lilacs so it's gonna be lovely seeing what colours we get, exciting!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

*


Taylorbaby said:



am I am aware of that, if you re-read what I wrote I said that im not aware of 'one' of what Liz write, not all 3

Click to expand...

*


Taylorbaby said:


> as above!
> 
> Well I'm sorry that's not how it read! Highlighted in Red don't you mean wrote
> 
> I suggest you proof read your posts before submitting.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

PetloverJo said:


> *
> 
> 
> Taylorbaby said:
> ...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sarahandjonesy said:


> Yeah its a mix, last two litters have just been blues and lilacs so it's gonna be lovely seeing what colours we get, exciting!


I love getting a mix, makes me more exciting not knowing what you will get! Thats why I love torties, esp with the mix of lynx added to it, then you may get a torbie! :001_huh:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

[



PetloverJo said:


> *
> 
> 
> Taylorbaby said:
> ...


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Very sorry to Taylorbaby for my awful comments, I am very sorry if I have upset you and other members on PF.

After having a meal out with my family and a couple of glasses of wine, I logged into PF. Unfortunatley due to the wine and meds it turned me into a complete bitch. Please note this is not what I normally like.

I know from now on I will stick to Pepsi Max/Coke Zero.

My apologies again.

Jo


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

bump now


----------



## Thefluffyminx (Apr 4, 2012)

My izzy lost her mucus plug on mon morning. We thought it was all going to start but nothing. She has had no contractions. Is happy and comfortable. Waters haven't broken. Kittens still moving. She is nesting and restless. How long now??!!!


----------



## Thefluffyminx (Apr 4, 2012)

yeahuloveme said:


> 4 weeks left here. first and last litter


Has your kitten arrived yet? Please can you read my thread and help. You must be an expert by now lol 
Em
X


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

Thefluffyminx said:


> Has your kitten arrived yet? Please can you read my thread and help. You must be an expert by now lol
> Em
> X


huh? what thread?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

We are not going to co-operate ...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh they are sweeties Liz :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

lizward said:


> We are not going to co-operate ...
> 
> View attachment 87727
> 
> ...


They are beautiful:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

3 little snowflakes born today


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Steverags said:


> 3 little snowflakes born today


_congratulations, lots of update pictures wanted please as they grow,xxxxx,,_


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)




----------

